

Steve Jobs' Yacht Impounded - electic
http://www.tuaw.com/2012/12/21/designer-has-steve-jobs-yacht-impounded-over-unpaid-bill/

======
dalore
How can he impound it if there was no contract saying how much he will pay for
it?

------
codex
I'm sure Steve's estate has heard a lot of claims along the lines of "But
Steve said he'd pay me X." It's unfortunate, because while Steve may have said
that, in many cases the claim may be fraudulent.

